# Psiphon in Syria



## Dame (Nov 23, 2011)

The headline is a little misleading but the information on the development of psiphon is pretty interesting. It is not an identity shield but it does get around blocked DNS addresses for users in countries where access has been blocked by the government. It is open source software and free to download.  The company lets you know that there are still risks involved. 

I'm sure this is also being distributed in other countries.

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/11/22/world/meast/syria-cyberwar/


> *Cyberwar explodes in Syria*
> Psiphon is a surveillance-busting networking system designed by a Canadian company with funding from the U.S. State Department. The company's CEO told CNN the software had been "aggressively" introduced to Syria just three weeks ago. Since then, thousands of people had begun using it.​"What we're doing is not much different to what the airwaves provided during the Cold War to provide those citizens living behind the Iron Curtain with an ability to get information which otherwise they were not getting from their state," said Rafal Rohozinski, CEO of two companies involved in developing Psiphon.


----------

